
Ask HN: What VPS size is the best? - telmich
I&#x27;m wondering what kind of VPS you get for which use case.<p>I&#x27;ve seen Ruby on Rails deployments running on 1 Core &#x2F; 2GB RAM &#x2F; 10 GB SSD size, but I have also seen mattermost deployments on 4 Core &#x2F; 8 GB &#x2F; 50GB SSD + 1TB data disks.<p>What do you think is &quot;normal&quot; today?
======
DonaldKBrown
It's whatever you need. If you're just running a simple web-app that doesn't
need to do much processing, get something small. If you want to run a database
and have a lot of IO, you'll need something beefier. There is no single "best"
size. Get what fits your needs.

